
Google, Yahoo, other Silicon Valley tech giants add economists to arsenal - davidw
http://www.mercurynews.com/business/ci_16662644?nclick_check=1
======
devmonk
_"Engineers are pretty nice people, and they assume the rest of the world is
pretty nice like them," said McAfee. "But that's not the way most people are.
And if you build (software) assuming that's the way people are, it will get
heavily spammed. So one of the roles that economics plays at Yahoo and other
tech companies is to be just a little more suspicious about human nature."_

I thought that was what security was for, not economists.

~~~
davidw
I would think that economists would be good for the 'big picture' in judging
what makes for effective deterrents and attractive targets, going by the
incentives and disincentives.

